# Are crackers just as nutritious as loaf bread?



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

It's hard to make bread last very long even if you freeze it. Crackers can last a long time though and you can put anything on them including making tiny sandwiches with them. And they go perfect with all that soup we got stored up in cans. Do you see anything wrong with using crackers instead of bread to stock up on and to use as the carbs part of the diet? now if i can make cheeze last a long time.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Crackers go stale just like bread... nothing worse then crackers that do not crack

I wonder if anybody place has cases of those old military crackers in a tin?


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

saltines- and alot of crackers have a lot of salt...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't really say about nutrition. To me, bread or crackers hold the meat, butter, mayo, etc. so your fingers don't get so crudded up.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hard tack. Stores well and easy to make. Lots of recipes online.


----------

